# **eggs**



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I isolated the leopard n zebra danio's.....laid a whole bunch of eggs. The eggs are in a tank with a heater but no filter at the moment....want to move the eggs into the 10 with the baby endlers but wondering if I will hurt the eggs in the effort of moving them??? Anyone have any suggestions or ideas....I would rather keep em in the tank they are already in....so do I need to buy a filter for it...it's a plastic possible 5 gallon....What to do....what to do....


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I had moved tiger barb eggs before with no problem, but they were submerged in water all time during the move.

The baby endler will eat the eggs and the newly hatched fry though. Are you gonna have a divider?

I would also rather move the parents than the eggs. Once hatched, the fry can have their own grow out tank. A sponge filter should be enough for this small tank.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

What does a sponge filter look like.....I have an air-pump attached and figured do regular water changes...


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a link that explains sponge filters.
Sponge or Breeder Filters - The First Tank Guide - Filtering Your Aquarium Water
Hydro-Sponge
Our site sponsors sell many kinds of sponge filters; try April's or Charles.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for the link....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you don't even need a sponge just a air pump with air stone would work for the time being just to keep the water moving.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> you don't even need a sponge just a air pump with air stone would work for the time being just to keep the water moving.


Awesome cuz that's xactly what I have goin rite now....thanx Adrian...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

My nephew and I were checkin out all my tanks..and he pointed out in my egg tank...lil floaters...they look like microscopic tadpoles....I have baby danio's...now my questions is what do you feed lil babies....there's still a fair 30-40???? eggs that have not hatched....this is sooooo cool....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

i just feed flake food, make sure you smoosh it really small though


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you...yes that's what the net says...but not for the first few days because they eat their sak or something....what you think about that?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive always been told to siphon the eggs out with a hose

not sure if its the right way to do it tho


----------

